# Dehydrating green onions



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd like to dehydrate my abnormally large patch of green onions. Should I dehydrate them whole or chop into usable pieces first? I'm thinking chop...

-=Sarah
www.beewench.blogspot.com


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I tried it last year. But I found that they just go tough and stringy and did not rehydrate well. So I just chop and freeze in ziplocs. I just take handfuls out and toss them into whateve I'm cooking.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Same here as PL. I just chop, throw in baggies and freeze, as well as yellow and white onions, celery and bell peppers, though I do dehydrate some of those as well. For some reason, green onions just don't work as well. :shrug: But if you try it, defiintely chop first, I'd think they'd be boogers to chop afterwards.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you I was also wondering about this too I will defently try freeze them


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I am dehydrating now and they are 4-5 inch pieces .Then I place in the blender and make onion powder. Refill spice bottles I saved . We use it on cooking ,Popcorn, Eggs.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

oberhaslikid said:


> I am dehydrating now and they are 4-5 inch pieces .Then I place in the blender and make onion powder. Refill spice bottles I saved . We use it on cooking ,Popcorn, Eggs.


You're using green onions to make onion powder?


Thanks for the other info on freezing them. Maybe I'll try that...how do you get the peices to not be in a frozen clump of green onions?

-=Sarah
www.beewench.blogspot.com


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

As one of the ones who spoke about freezing them, I'll answer part of that. They do tend to clump together a little bit, but I freeze them in bags, and I usually find that if I smack the bag on the counter a couple of times, they'll separate enough so that I can take out what I need (although I try to freeze in individual use size bags as much as possible). 

If that doesn't work, I set them out and let them just slightly de-thaw until I can get what I need (still frozen and full of ice crystals but easier to pull apart), then reseal and put the rest back in the freezer. But usually the only thing I have to de-thaw is occasionally bell pepper strips, otherwise they break up, but chunks loosen up fine, as do other onions, celery, etc.

I've never tried the green onion powder, but intend to try that soon, so thanks for that idea Ober!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

As long as I give them plenty of time to dry after rinsing, they break up fine from freezing. Usually I will rinse, send them thru the salad spinner, then dump them on a bath towel under the ceiling fan to dry off for a couple hours. Then snip snip snip into ziplocs.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

oberhaslikid said:


> I am dehydrating now and they are 4-5 inch pieces .Then I place in the blender and make onion powder. Refill spice bottles I saved . We use it on cooking ,Popcorn, Eggs.


I do similar, dehydrate then mix into my savory herb blend. 
Green onions, rosemary, sage, thyme, parsley, chives and oregano.


----------

